# Ghostbusters: Zwei Alternative Fan-Trailer zum Kino-Reboot



## Gast1669461003 (5. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Zwei Alternative Fan-Trailer zum Kino-Reboot* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ghostbusters: Zwei Alternative Fan-Trailer zum Kino-Reboot


----------



## Phone (5. März 2016)

Möchte ja nicht wissen wie viel Geld der Editor des letzten offiziellen Trailers bekommen hat und dann kommt  ein Fan Trailer der hundert mal besser ist...
Wenn sie wissen das ihr Film schlecht ist sollten sie eibfach das Material Releasen und irgend ein Fan wird schon nen guten Trailer basteln xD


----------



## Reaper1706 (5. März 2016)

Der 51s Trailer ist überragend. Einfach nur den Original Soundtrack rein und schon entwickeln sich die Gesichtszüge zu nem Lächeln. Beim zweiten Trailer passt mir der Soundtrack nicht. Soll das original sein??? Klingt irgendwie scheiße.


----------



## Grelldor (5. März 2016)

Als nächstes bringen dann Fans auch selbstgeschnittene Kino-Filme auf DVD raus oder was?


----------



## Starblaster (6. März 2016)

Nichts dagegen den Cast komplett mit Frauen zu besetzen. Nur wer im Himmel hat dieses Grauen da bei Sony verbockt ... der Trailer ist so abschreckend das allein dadurch der Flopp schon garantiert ist. Schade das damit ein Klassiker der achtziger so runtergezogen wird. Überdrehte Darstellerinnen, die jeden Gag im Keim ersticken ... Schade ich hätte lieber das Reboot von Ramis uns Ackroyd gesehen ... Harold Ramis würde sich im Grab herumdrehen, wenn er das gesehen hätte. Schade Sony 6 setzen.


----------



## McDrake (7. März 2016)

ähm...
Macht jetzt ein Trailer, der neu zusammen geschnitten wurde ein besseres Endprodukt??
Un darum gehts doch schlussendlich.

Ich gebe zu, dass ich das ganze jetzt mal nicht sooo schlecht fand, wies grad besprochen wird.
Ist eine Art Negativ-Hype, so kommts mir zumindest vor.


----------



## Vordack (7. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> ähm...
> Macht jetzt ein Trailer, der neu zusammen geschnitten wurde ein besseres Endprodukt??
> Un darum gehts doch schlussendlich.



Kommt drauf an was Du unter POrodukt verstehst. Wenns den Endfilm bedeutet, dann definitiv nicht, ist aber irrelevant.

Ein Trailer ist dazu da den Endfilm zu verkaufen. Wenn der Endflim Grütze ist dann tut ein Trailer gut daran weniger mit mehr schnellen Schnitten zu zeigen um weniger zu verraten, was die Nachbearbeiteten imo gemacht haben.


----------



## Worrel (7. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> ähm...
> Macht jetzt ein Trailer, der neu zusammen geschnitten wurde ein besseres Endprodukt??
> Un darum gehts doch schlussendlich.


Nein. Aber er kann gegebenenfalls einen falschen Eindruck wieder zurecht rücken.
So könnte man zb zum originalen Ghostbusters Film je einen Action-, einen Story- und einen Komödien-Trailer machen, bei dem man sagen könnte: _"Der Film hat ja nur <A> und vernachlässigt <B> und <C>."_, obwohl _<B>_ und _<C>_ eben auch gleichberechtigt vorhanden sind.



> Ist eine Art Negativ-Hype, so kommts mir zumindest vor.


Wenn's da bloß ein Wort für gäbe, wenn es unwettermäßig Negativkritik hagelt ... so'n Scheiß, mir will keins einfallen ...


----------



## Vordack (7. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn's da bloß ein Wort für gäbe, wenn es unwettermäßig Negativkritik hagelt ... so'n Scheiß, mir will keins einfallen ...



Der Trailer wird zurecht geflamed, gebashed, gehated, gewasauchimmer


----------



## McDrake (7. März 2016)

Kritik hier:

-Als ich den Cast gesehen hab ahnte ich Schlimmes, aber es ist ja noch viel schlimmer
-Warum zum Geier direkt 4 Hauptdarstellerinnen? 
-wirken mit ihrer Ausrüstung etc. eher wie ein sehr schlechtes cosplay
-gestandene Frauen mit leichtem Übergewicht in einer Hollywood-Produktion sehen will, die ein typisches Nerd-Genre bedient.
-Das Problem mit diesen Weibern ist, ich nehme ihnen die Rollen einfach nicht ab. 
-Ich kann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht verstehen, welches Studio / Produzenten Team, solch ein Drehbuch mit den Darstellern absegnet und auch noch finanziert.
etc etc

Daran ändert doch auch eine "neuer"Trailer nix


----------



## Worrel (7. März 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Der Trailer wird zurecht geflamed, gebashed, gehated, gewasauchimmer


... die Betonung lag auf "Unwetter" und "Scheiß" ...


----------

